# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Very shallow, slow breathing during meditation

## figurefly

I meditate on daily basis by lying on my back and focusing on either what I see eyes closed or my heart beat. Sometimes I suddenly find myself almost not breathing and try to take deeper faster breaths. The reason I never meditate focusing on my breathing is that I go in this annoying manual-breathing mode which lasts long.

Is it normal that my body takes very very very shallow and slow breaths during meditation? I never felt dizzy because of this or anything but could it become dangerous?

----------


## MasterMind

Totally normal  :smiley: 

I do too. You just have enough oxygen to allow the breath to slow down, and at one point you feel like you have stopped breathing completely. It might be frightening to experience the first time, but when you are used to it, it is really nice, because by then your whole world is silent, no thoughts, no bodily sensation and no breath. 

The only kinds of breaths that are dangerous are breathing shallow breaths quickly (you can faint) or to actually not be breathing at all (holding the breath intentionally).

Other than that it is fine. 

Happy breathing!  ::D:

----------


## figurefly

Thank you so much!  ::content::

----------


## Ginsan

Happens to me too  :smiley:

----------

